# :: Konfiguration :: PHP-Session & Cookies --- WAMP auf localhost



## Mr. FISHMAN (30. September 2002)

Also ich hab mir jetzt zu hause auch nen WAMP installiert...

läuft auch ast rein!!

nur was muss ich einstellen, damit der auch session und cookies bearbeiten kann????????

(((((ist es möglich für netzwerk nen mail- server aufzubauen - auf meinem wamp?????)))))


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Oktober 2002)

> (((((ist es möglich für netzwerk nen mail- server aufzubauen - auf meinem wamp?????)))))



ich empfehle "FasTraq MailTraq" ->

http://www.mailtraq.com/10.html 

Der muß nur noch in der php.ini eingetragen werden (adresse und port)

Die URL ist für eine kostenlose 4 user-version (für Entwickler ideal =) da braucht man nicht unbedingt 999 mailuser oder so =)


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (3. Oktober 2002)

thx werd ich mal einbauen 

aber wie is dass den nu mit Sessions und Cookies?????

Wo muss ich die Configurieren ¿? Was muss ich da einstellen???

PLZHLP

grtz MrF


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Oktober 2002)

Wenn Du folgende Einträge in der php.ini (im Windowsverzeichnis) hast, dann ist alles für Sessions eingestellt:


```
[Session]
session.save_handler      = files   ; handler used to store/retrieve data
session.save_path         = /tmp    ; argument passed to save_handler
                                    ; in the case of files, this is the
                                    ; path where data files are stored
session.use_cookies       = 1       ; whether to use cookies
session.name              = PHPSESSID  
                                    ; name of the session
                                    ; is used as cookie name
session.auto_start        = 0       ; initialize session on request startup
session.cookie_lifetime   = 0       ; lifetime in seconds of cookie
                                    ; or if 0, until browser is restarted
session.cookie_path       = /       ; the path the cookie is valid for
session.cookie_domain     =         ; the domain the cookie is valid for
session.serialize_handler = php     ; handler used to serialize data
                                    ; php is the standard serializer of PHP
session.gc_probability    = 1       ; percentual probability that the 
                                    ; 'garbage collection' process is started
                                    ; on every session initialization
session.gc_maxlifetime    = 1440    ; after this number of seconds, stored
                                    ; data will be seen as 'garbage' and
                                    ; cleaned up by the gc process
session.referer_check     =         ; check HTTP Referer to invalidate 
                                    ; externally stored URLs containing ids
session.entropy_length    = 0       ; how many bytes to read from the file
session.entropy_file      =         ; specified here to create the session id
; session.entropy_length    = 16
; session.entropy_file      = /dev/urandom
session.cache_limiter     = nocache ; set to {nocache,private,public} to
                                    ; determine HTTP caching aspects
session.cache_expire      = 180     ; document expires after n minutes
session.use_trans_sid     = 1       ; use transient sid support if enabled
                                    ; by compiling with --enable-trans-sid
url_rewriter.tags         = "a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry"
```


Vielleicht mußt Du noch etwas anpassen, aber das ist mit den Erklärungen dahinter nicht weiter schwer


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Oktober 2002)

Du musst nur noch in der Abteilung Session in der php.ini den save_path ändern.

Für Windows zum Beispiel so:
session.save_path = C:/sessions
oder wie Du es auch willst.

Cookie's gehen immer, Du musst sie nur mittels

```
$_COOKIE['variable'] = "foo";
```
 abspeichern und mittels

```
print $_COOKIE['variable']
```
 wieder aufrufen


----------



## Dunsti (3. Oktober 2002)

kann es sein, daß Du Win2K benutzt?

hab gestern auch bei nem Bekannten gesessen, mit nem ähnlichen Problem: Woltlab-Forum lokal installiert, beim Einloggen kommt "erfolgreich eingeloggt", aber ich werde nicht eingeloggt!!!
Das gleiche passierte beim APBoard.  

Bin leider auch nicht zu einer Lösung gekommen. Es muss aber irgendwie an den Cookies liegen !!!


Dunsti


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (3. Oktober 2002)

also erstmal danke @all

nein ich hab mir vor kurzem XP gekauft und bin auch damit zufrieden
(vorher 98)

ich werd mal die php.ini ändern und es ausprobieren

grtz mrf


----------



## Dunsti (3. Oktober 2002)

ok, XP sollte sich genauso verhalten wie 2K

bei mir (98) läuft es einwandfrei. Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach eindeutig an Win. (bzw. am Zusammenspiel zwischen Apache und Win, und das eben nur bei 2K oder XP)


Dunsti


----------



## Dunsti (3. Oktober 2002)

ich hab mal ein wenig gesucht, und bin auf http://www.php.net in der Bugs-Sektion mehr oder weniger fündig geworden.
Es gibt offensichtlich wirklich ein Problem in dieser Richtung bei folgenden Konfigurationen:

Apache 2 und PHP 4.2.x entweder auf Win NT, 2K oder XP oder mit IE 5.x


Es könnte evtl. helfen, wenn Du Apache 1.3 nimmst. 


Da ich hier bei mir das Problem nicht habe kann ich es leider nicht selbst testen, wäre aber an Info's interessiert, ob das dann funzt 


Dunsti


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (4. Oktober 2002)

na super dann hät ich mir das ausetzen eines NT- Servers ja sparen können 

gut werd dann mal mit apache 1.3 probieren!!!!

-->>edit:
sorry mag ja sein das ich zu blöd bin aber ich wühl mich durch die ganzen ordner und find net mehr die vers 1.3 

kann mal jemand nen link posten


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (4. Oktober 2002)

@digi

kannst du mir mal nen script machen mit dem ich cookies testen kann????

meins läuft net richtig (hab mit cookies noch nie was gemacht)

grtz MrF


----------



## Dunsti (4. Oktober 2002)

http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/binaries/win32/


Dunsti


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. Oktober 2002)

```
<?
	setcookie("testcookie", "testvariable", time() + 36000000); // setzt ein Cookie das "lange" aktiv ist

	// Alternativlösung:
	$_COOKIE['testcookie'] = "testvariable";

	// Jetzt das Cookie anzeigen lassen:
	if($_COOKIE['testcookie'] != "") {
		print $_COOKIE['testcookie']."\n <br />";
	} else {
		print 'No cookie found with _COOKIE\n <br />';
	}

	//Alternativlösung:
	if($HTTP_COOKIE_VARS['testcookie'] != "") {
		print $HTTP_COOKIE_VARS['testcookie']."\n <br />";
	} else {
		print 'No cookie found with HTTP_COOKIE_VARS\n <br />';
	}
?>
```

Dies sollte gehen um die Cookie's zu testen.
Bei letzterer Variante (HTTP_COOKIE_VARS) musst Du erstmal einen Refresh machen, dann sollte auch dieses Cookie verfügbar sein!

Viel Spaß


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (4. Oktober 2002)

thx@all

werd dann mal testen!!!!
&euch dann berichten wie es ist!!

grtz MrF

--> edit:

Das hab ich zur Zeit zum testen installiert:
Apache 1.3.14
PHP 4.2.3
auf WinXP

<-- end


----------



## CSF-Lady (4. Oktober 2002)

*danke dunsti!*

schon wieder daaanggeee dunsti


----------

